# Need a mathematician to solve this for me



## igwanna (Sep 28, 2018)

OK!!
So i need a g guy with very good logic thinking to help me out

I going to write this in a very bullet pointed fashion so its easy to understand




-So i compose as a hobby so hopefully one day i become a fulltime composer

-At the same time i have a real life job. Im a marketing director and thats what pays my bills

-I built a home studio specifically to compose in my house whcich computer has the following specs:
:Ryzen 1800x
:64GB ddr4
:graphics card irrelevant
:1 SSD normal tier for daw studio one 3/4
:3x Samsung EVO SSD RAIDed for huge kointakt sample library

-me and my son are also crazy pc gamers

-so in my office i have my marketing/gaming/photoshop/whatever else computer which is where i spent most of my time. Specs as follows:
:i/3770K (will upgrade to 8700K)
:32GB ram ddr3 will upgrade to DDR4
:SSD to run windows nad other software
:1080TI for games



Now heres my real problem:
My studio computer although being the best of the 2 (minus graphics card) cannot simply handle my template on Studio One which has 1400 tracks all loaded with kontakt libraries

I simply cannot compose if i dont have all my libraries readily available to start playing

SO this converges to the point that since i have 2 computers at the house im planning to get VEP and install it in my office computer which IS MY MAIN COMPUTER but SLAVE relatively to the studio's computer

So the question is, finally....

Does it make sense to swap computers puting the ryzen/64GB in the office with my 1080ti and run slave VEPfrom there (and this is the important part)"while using it at the same time to game, work like INSANE hours" while putting my i7 32GB in my studio just for DAW and nothing else? will my daw be able to cope 1400 tracks with a 3770K and only 32gb? while the ryzen/64gb one cope with VEP+MY JOB+INTENSE VIDEO GAMING+MOVIE WATCHING?

what can i do?

Im willing to spend money in something if it helps solve the problem so you can include that in the equation


Thanks alot!!!


----------



## igwanna (Sep 29, 2018)

ugh i guess maybe too complicated explanation....

ok so can i use a slave computer very heavy on kontakt libraries with VEP on normal office work photoshop, video games etc, or is this a bad practice?


----------



## d.healey (Sep 29, 2018)

igwanna said:


> I simply cannot compose if i dont have all my libraries readily available to start playing


I think this is the problem you should be trying to solve.

But there is nothing wrong with setting up your other computer as a slave, use what you have. Try it and if it starts causing problems then find another solution.


----------



## Sami (Sep 29, 2018)

If you want to spend money to solve the problem, get a 8700k and stick your 64 GB of RAM in there and consider switching to a DAW that's better optimized than Studio One (although I realise the latter is something not many are willing to do for performance). ScanProAudio is your friend.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Sep 29, 2018)

Let's see if I can find something...


----------



## SchnookyPants (Sep 29, 2018)

_1400 tracks.... 1400 tracks....

Hmmmm.... _

I must be in the wrong room.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 29, 2018)

igwanna said:


> ugh i guess maybe too complicated explanation....
> 
> ok so can i use a slave computer very heavy on kontakt libraries with VEP on normal office work photoshop, video games etc, or is this a bad practice?



Your slave can be both things, but not at the same time. Don't try to compose while somebody is using CPU and resource intensive tasks like playing video games or running PS. VEP should have exclusive control of the slave computer while VEP is being used.

1400 tracks can be a special kind of Hell for composers, although some can deal with it. Kontakt tries to be your friend in those cases with incremental loading, but you may wind up philosophizing that with friends like that, who needs enemies. Since you usually won't be using more than a few tracks at a time you may be fine with either of those computers (with 64gb minimum, all that an 1800 can handle).

We have an "office" 32gb 1800x here that ran 317 tracks quite nicely in Reaper, I'm sure it could handle more. But most projects use only a few tracks, we don't do track interleaving.

PS the big downside for high track counts is that it takes forever to recover from crashes. If you've got any problem VSTs, that's worth thinking about. With that in mind, I'd value lots of SSDs over a second computer.


----------



## SergeD (Sep 29, 2018)

What you need is a philosopher, scatter your tracks into sections, load a section, compose, once done, render that section to audio, unload that section and load the next section. Then, you can increase your tracks number by 1,000 every year till 2030.


----------



## jules (Sep 29, 2018)

SchnookyPants said:


> _1400 tracks.... 1400 tracks....
> 
> Hmmmm.... _
> 
> I must be in the wrong room.


Lol. Me too.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 29, 2018)

igwanna said:


> will my daw be able to cope 1400 tracks with a 3770K and only 32gb?



No.

To produce a full orchestra with synths / guitars / harp / etc., I use four PC slaves plus a Mac Pro. Approaches 200GB of RAM.

Given a new, fast CPU and good cooling, these days you could probably/maybe/possibly do it with two x 64GB; one is master, one is slave computer, using VE Pro.


----------



## igwanna (Sep 29, 2018)

wow so much good stuff here so far... thanks guys

so

1 - i understand i can use my music production slave as my main life computer as long as im not doing both at the same time, which means i have to load unload VEP template each time im going to prod.

2 -


d.healey said:


> I think this is the problem you should be trying to solve.
> 
> But there is nothing wrong with setting up your other computer as a slave, use what you have. Try it and if it starts causing problems then find another solution.



Well what can i sayinspiration comes from many diferent sources, with me its not a problem, its just that i play around with sounds until i find the perefect one.

I keep all my tracks disabled, and enable just the ones i need, but they are all there, preloaded within the DAW, which is still, all tracks disabled using 30GB of ram idle.

My template is organized by types of instrument and has subv sub divisions by position and library brand

3-


Sami said:


> If you want to spend money to solve the problem, get a 8700k and stick your 64 GB of RAM in there and consider switching to a DAW that's better optimized than Studio One (although I realise the latter is something not many are willing to do for performance). ScanProAudio is your friend.



Damn changing DAW and my template is like, a heart transplant, after so many months of work... and the problem is that i wouldnt knowwhich one would work better with so many tracks. reaper for me is super complicated and ableton is not good for orchestraal, in my experience. Studio one is very well laid out.

4-


Bill the Lesser said:


> Your slave can be both things, but not at the same time. Don't try to compose while somebody is using CPU and resource intensive tasks like playing video games or running PS. VEP should have exclusive control of the slave computer while VEP is being used.
> 
> 1400 tracks can be a special kind of Hell for composers, although some can deal with it. Kontakt tries to be your friend in those cases with incremental loading, but you may wind up philosophizing that with friends like that, who needs enemies. Since you usually won't be using more than a few tracks at a time you may be fine with either of those computers (with 64gb minimum, all that an 1800 can handle).
> 
> ...



Thanks for this. When my pc crashes, the template takes about a good 10/ 13 minutes loading to all disabled 1300 something tracks, and saving takes a lot of time. Another annoying thing is right now, adding a new track takes ALOT of time.

5 -


SergeD said:


> What you need is a philosopher, scatter your tracks into sections, load a section, compose, once done, render that section to audio, unload that section and load the next section. Then, you can increase your tracks number by 1,000 every year till 2030.



Problem with that is that i need the tracks available to help me in the creation process, i could very well have my full template on, and then create another from scratch when i decide what to use, and use only those intruments,

6-


JohnG said:


> No.
> 
> To produce a full orchestra with synths / guitars / harp / etc., I use four PC slaves plus a Mac Pro. Approaches 200GB of RAM.
> 
> Given a new, fast CPU and good cooling, these days you could probably/maybe/possibly do it with two x 64GB; one is master, one is slave computer, using VE Pro.



This is VERY important for me to understand. I meant using the 3770k/32gb as a master with no sample libraries in. Just DAW pulling from the slave computer which would do mospt of the processing load

Is anyone here from portugal i could pay to do this for me lol


----------



## MrHStudio (Sep 29, 2018)

I wonder which takes longer scrolling from track 1 to track 1399 or loading a new kontakt instance find the library load it?


----------



## igwanna (Sep 29, 2018)

MrHStudio said:


> I wonder which takes longer scrolling from track 1 to track 1399 or loading a new kontakt instance find the library load it?




studio one is actually preety great on saciating my organization OCD.

it folds all sub groups/groups of intruments, and you can also navigate the whole track list in many speedy ways. Otherwise i couldnt use it for inspirational purposes

buti know what u mean, because it makes me sound like some sort of arrogant newbie that is thinking ahead of its possibilities...

however choosing samples from kontakt directly doesnt work for me anymore, as kontakt after so damn antiquated in its GUI even after 6 generations of improvment.

Plus i like to brag.

(kidding)


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 29, 2018)

I came here looking for a nice math problem to solve. I was disappointed. I'll be on my way.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Sep 29, 2018)

SergeD said:


> What you need is a philosopher, scatter your tracks into sections, load a section, compose, once done, render that section to audio, unload that section and load the next section. Then, you can increase your tracks number by 1,000 every year till 2030.


this is especially easy to do with studio one since you can bounce to wav and back to midi as necessary.


----------



## igwanna (Sep 29, 2018)

yes i understand that, however this is meant to understand how to distribute load between these 2 available computers... while using the slave one as an office computer at same time..


----------

